# Tea Party Queen Bee (Gov. Palin) apologizes



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

She needs to run her ideas past an adult before making her zany statements.

Sarah Palin Apologizes For Remarks On Pope Francis


> "It was not my intention to be critical of Pope Francis," Palin wrote Thursday on her Facebook page. "I was reminding viewers that we need to do our own homework on news subjects, and I hadn't done mine yet on the Pope's recent comments as reported by the media."


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2013)

I guess that means that Sarah has not yet decided if the Pope is a commie with no traditional family values and a radical American hating agenda....


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

$he said she didn't "do her homework" before making her zany remarks.


----------



## Zona (Nov 16, 2013)

Imagine he backlash she got from those crazies on the right.  The funny part is, the pope is probably left leaning.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> She needs to run her ideas past an adult before making her zany statements.
> 
> Sarah Palin Apologizes For Remarks On Pope Francis
> 
> ...



and?
our dear leader just apologized for lying and for screwing millions of people out their insurance polices

but for the hufferpuffer what Palin says and apologies for is just way more important

but the dramatic childish title was catching


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Imagine he backlash she got from those crazies on the right.  The funny part is, the pope is probably left leaning.



Bible Spice prolly said those things just to keep her name in the tabloids/infotainment industry.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 16, 2013)

Hufferpuffer the place to get stuff most people could care less about...but it keeps their rabid left wing cult members drooling and pay's their bills all the same the time

sheesh


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 16, 2013)

We can always count on Stephanie to jump in and defend her dear St Sarah.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 16, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> We can always count on Stephanie to jump in and defend her dear St Sarah.



and we can depend on you to attack me and not a website that post absolutely unimportant crap

and post childish crap too,  like St. Sarah


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> We can always count on Stephanie to jump in and defend her dear St Sarah.



she's almost like a concern troll for the extreme Right 

 BTW- she still sporting a partisan/butthurt avie like she always did before I put her on ignore 3 months ago


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Imagine he backlash she got from those crazies on the right.  The funny part is, the pope is probably left leaning.



This is the first time I heard of it.

The backlash has been, sort of, limited in it's scope.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine he backlash she got from those crazies on the right.  The funny part is, the pope is probably left leaning.
> ...



Damn.......what side of the bed did you wake up on????


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 16, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I think they only have one side, the petty and hateful

Palin isn't in Governemnt anymore and has NO BEARING in these people lives..

so,  you see what I mean


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2013)

Bible Spice?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bible Spice?



That's  $arah Barracuda


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, if one makes a living by being devisive, and spends all their time at the chopping board dividing up the evil deluded ones from the true American patriots, every now and then the knife is going to slip a little. 

Now all she has to do is figure out a way to seperate the illegal immigrants who are evil, but Catholiic, from the Catholics, who are good, but often illegal....


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

Didn't Fox/Roger Ailes put her back on the pay roll as well?


----------



## Zona (Nov 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine he backlash she got from those crazies on the right.  The funny part is, the pope is probably left leaning.
> ...



EXACTLY....then the right will scream how we are obsessed with her.  Its a damn circle jerk.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

She musta' lost a lot of her followers


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> She needs to run her ideas past an adult before making her zany statements.
> 
> Sarah Palin Apologizes For Remarks On Pope Francis
> 
> ...



It's a mental sickness running rampant among many Conservatives. They view Liberalism as an all encompassing evil and anything they don't like, they blindly label, "Liberal." Palin merely proves that even the Pope isn't immune from their lunacy.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2013)

She didn't apologize......she blamed the media


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> She didn't apologize......she blamed the media



That makes more sense. Its more her style.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2013)

...but only the lame stream media (who made her rich).


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2013)

Ironic that  Her followers can't see it either.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

Everyone on the right needs to watch what they say because it only gives the left something to distort out of proportion........


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Everyone on the right needs to watch what they say because it only gives the left something to distort out of proportion........



Fuck the pope

God damn liberal....feeding the poor and shit


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone on the right needs to watch what they say because it only gives the left something to distort out of proportion........
> ...



As if you gave a flying f about the Catholic church.

Spare me the sob story about how some conservative woman says the Pope surprised her with his sortof liberal statements.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm with you and Palin on this one. Feed the poor and they only come back for more. Buy them a gun and teach them to hunt and they can eat for a lifetime. Now, if we could only get the poor some helicopters to hunt from


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2013)

Sarah is not a bad person, but she does evidence the lack of common sense and a general ignorance that is associated with many people of her faith stance.

it is what it is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If you've ever hunted out West, you wouldn't complain about choppers. It's better than walking for 16 hours and not seeing anything.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone on the right needs to watch what they say because it only gives the left something to distort out of proportion........
> ...


kg impersonation 


mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Oh beegeezus  Are you channeling Dick? Go on private ranches to hunt too?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I hear it is easier if you tie them to a tree

You don't even have to get out of your car


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 17, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> She needs to run her ideas past an adult before making her zany statements.
> 
> Sarah Palin Apologizes For Remarks On Pope Francis
> 
> ...




She still cannot take responsibility for her words and actions.

Pathetic.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2013)

if it wasn't for the "Lame Stream Media" she wouldn't have a check coming in


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She needs to run her ideas past an adult before making her zany statements.
> ...



Bet you don't even know what she said.......

Pathetic.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2013)

anyone follow her on twitter?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> anyone follow her on twitter?



Yup......

She's so evil, isn't she?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2013)

you watch her on Fox TV?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> you watch her on Fox TV?



Not recently. Been awhile......


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 17, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > anyone follow her on twitter?
> ...



The little girl is explaining economics to Palin


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2013)

^ lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Typical snarky response from a lib.

Sarah knows how to talk to children, knows how to treat them, not use them to score political points.

I figure if you can talk to kids and kids like you, you're a good person. If kids don't like you, you're an asshole. 

Kids are smart.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2013)

"not to use them to score political points"? 

She had the new born up on the stage in the campaign.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> "not to use them to score political points"?
> 
> She had the new born up on the stage in the campaign.



Oh, and Barry never did that?

STFU!!!!!

You should be ashamed of yourself.


FYI, the candidates traditionally have their family on stage.

I guess we now have to have new rules because of you, dipshit.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > anyone follow her on twitter?
> ...



Hey, Obama's got those too ... so what ... ?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2013)

amazing...republicans wonder why they are hated.....and continue to defend the queen of mean and stupid


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 18, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Helluva lot smarter than Palin


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




i can think of few things that statement does not apply to


----------



## bodecea (Nov 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > She needs to run her ideas past an adult before making her zany statements.
> ...



Who in the heck is that?   Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 18, 2013)

or as i call him-  oxyRush


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bible Spice?
> ...



"Accidental Racist"

She looks through the window and stares at the protestors that weren't there yesterday
And thinks of the black men that she carried on with
What would they think if they saw her this way?

She picks up her rifle in little girl-fashion as something comes into her mind
And slowly starts shooting, rememb'ring her girlhood
And all of the boys she had waiting in line

Oh, such are the dreams of the accidental racist
You see ev'rywhere on the Republican marquee
An accidental racist who gave up the wild life to run for VP

The crack pipe she takes from the closet and slowly tokes the flame
And carefully picks up the atlas with her finger on Zurich
That she must memorize before she meets Katie Couric

She closes her eyes and touches the plain dress she wore to the Jaycees
And just for the moment she's wearing the gown
That broke the bank at the RNC

Oh, such are the dreams of the accidental racist
You see ev'rywhere any time of the day
An accidental racist who gave up the wild life to run for VP

Oh, such are the dreams of the accidental racist
Just a female Rambo whose tongue has an occasional glitch
You'd never heard of, until Sambo beat the bitch

She changes the station and there's Dr. Laura on TV
Screaming N, N, N until she's gasping for air
Sarah tells her, don't retreat, but reload, it's only fair

Such are the dreams of the accidental racist
Who can't refudiate the claims of the NAACP
An accidental racist who gave up the wild life to run for VP


----------



## Sawbriars (Nov 19, 2013)

DHS Still Hasn't Fired Black Supremacist Who Called for Mass Murder of Whites - NationalJournal.com


Now this is just one example of the ridiculous situation that exists in Washington...there are many, many more just as bad or worse....yet our Cowardly Congress refuses to deal with these insults to the American People.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 19, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> amazing...republicans wonder why they are hated.....and continue to defend the queen of mean and stupid



Name the "mean" shit she's done.


It's amazing how no matter how much Democrats change, the more their tactics remain the same.

Obama called about 10 million Americans "Tea-Baggers", which means hairy ball-sack suckers. 
He's forced insurance companies to drop over 5 million people off of their health insurance coverage and lied about it for over 3 years. 
Obama is like the guy that burns your house down, shows up with an empty water bucket and begins lecturing you about how lousy your house was constructed. 

Talk about mean and stupid.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 19, 2013)

Let's see...

The new Pope is generally acknowledged to be a proponent of "Liberation Theology," which is a Catholic philosophy that conceptually obligates the Church to work for "social justice," whatever that might mean.  Generally, it is seen as redistribution of wealth from "rich" to "poor." 

The new Pope has made many public comments and pronouncements that confirm this assessment.

In the American political millieu, concepts like "social justice" are entirely and totally associated with the "Liberal" camp.

Thus, what Palin said originally was very mild and entirely correct and appropriate.  She apologized (if that's what it was) because her comment, while accurate and appropriate, may have offended people who are hyper-sensitive to any criticism of Catholicism or any Catholic leader.

The brouhaha is entirely contrived...which is completely normal for "stories" about the former Governor from Alaska.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks for the thread bump  This info needs to be seen!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 19, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> The new Pope is generally acknowledged to be a proponent of "Liberation Theology," which is a Catholic philosophy that conceptually obligates the Church to work for "social justice," whatever that might mean.  Generally, it is seen as redistribution of wealth from "rich" to "poor."
> 
> ...



like when Romney said he was concerned about the security at the London Olympics.....


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 22, 2013)

Definition of a "gaffe":  Something which is true, but better left unsaid.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 22, 2013)

She'll do anything that gets her air time so that Repub voters can watch her on Fox TeeVee.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Gotta tell ya - this one is right up there with your best. 

I'm tempted to turn my rep back on just long enough to + rep ya.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey, ya wanna know just how bad this pope is?

Bill Maher likes him.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


>



LOVE IT.

lushbo hates her because she's dumb.

Same reason Pillsbury Dough Boy Blenny Beck loves her. 

Why it warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


>



ooo ooo 

This one's good too. 

Note the crutches and wheelchair. 

$he's a natural at the meaningless photo op that $et$ all pub$ apart from other politician$. $$$eriou$ly, $$$he $hould get back into politic$.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2013)

Before you judge Palin or The Pope take a good look at the causes he backed in Argentina.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine he backlash she got from those crazies on the right.  The funny part is, the pope is probably left leaning.
> ...




I like your choice of wording in the bold.

Reminds me of Tea Party activities of late.

Or Larry Klayman and his 1,000,000, uh, oops, 500,000, uh, oops, 100,000, oops, wrong again, 10,000, nope, uh, still wrong, 1,000, uh, oops, 150 man march on Washington!!!

Yeehaw!!!!


----------



## Impenitent (Dec 4, 2013)

Runaway

As I walk along I wonder a-what went wrong
With our Gov, a Gov who was so strong
And as I still walk on, I think of the things she's done 
Whenever, a-while under that midnight sun

I'm a-walkin' in the rain
Tears are fallin' and I feel her pain
Wishin' she was here by me
To end this misery
And I wonder
I wa-wa-wa-wa-wonder
Why
Ah-why-why-why-why-why she ran away
And I wonder where she will stay
My little runaway, run-run-run-run-runaway

[Musitron solo]

Was she kidnapped early one day
By those Ruskys across the bay
Was she taken from this land
Forced to eat the words on her hand
I wonder, I wa wa wa wa wonder

Or did Katie Couric lay in wait
To finalize her plot to trap and hate
Or maybe she meet Gabby's fate
Targeted, while merely in debate
Why, ah why why why why she ran away

I suspect she's globetrotting the land
Searching for another magic man
With back court skills that enthrall
Or a down low post in blacktop basketball
And I wonder where she will
stay
My little run-run-run-run runaway

I'm a-walkin' in the rain
Tears are fallin' and I feel her pain
Wishin' she was here by me
To end this misery
And I wonder
I wa-wa-wa-wa-wonder
Why
Ah-why-why-why-why-why she ran away
And I wonder where she will stay
My little runaway, run-run-run-run-runaway
A-run-run-run-run-runaway


----------



## 007 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> She needs to run her ideas past an adult before making her zany statements.
> 
> Sarah Palin Apologizes For Remarks On Pope Francis
> 
> ...


The huff'npuff post.............. pfft ..............


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 4, 2013)

It just doesn't seem right, not having a chance to vote for Palin for anything. I really think that she, Coulter, and Trump should run for the position of "Most obnoxious self-promoter" I would include Bachmann, but she would have to take some remedial courses in just about every subject in order to keep it a serious event. While she is in the same league as Palin, she is further down the food chain.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 4, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


>


----------

